# Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul... WHY???



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

*shakes fists at the heavens* WWHHYYYYY???

I don't know how long ago their kibble shape changed, but I just ran out of a bag and went and got a new bag a few days ago. When I poured it out I could have cried. 

After having Sherlock about 9 months I was finally able to get him to eat some better food - blue buffalo kitten. And as he slowly lost his memories of his old purina food, he finally started eating Chicken Soup along with his blue buffalo as well. So after a year or more with me, he was finally onto a food mix I could be decently pleased with. 

At my last store visit I got the Chicken Soup and some Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck - time to try to introduce another food to replace the kitten food since he was just eating that to help with weight gain and he's fine now. I figured I could start slow introductions with the chicken soup he's so familiar with... but no! It's not the food he's familiar with! It's round! 

*cries* So my worst fears were confirmed as we finally ran out of the little point kibbles - he won't eat the round ones! WHY YOU DO THIS TO ME! D:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Have you tried smashing them to make them pointy bits?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

WHAT!!!!! OH NO!!!! I haven't bought any recently but both hedgehogs and cats eat it here. My guys will not eat round so if it's changed up here too, there will be stomping feet. 

You can try going looking at a different store and see if it is round at the other store too. There is always a possibility that it is a fluke batch. You can try contacting the company and see what they say. Tell them that changing the shape and they will loose the hedgehog market. 

Numerous years ago they changed their processing method. This was right after all the recall issues. The new food was the same shape but slightly smaller and lighter in colour. When I first opened the bag, I thought something was wrong with it and phoned the store. They called Chicken soup and were told it was the new processing. My gang revolted and it took quite a few months to get them all eating the new stuff. I complained that before making a food change, they should make an announcement or state on the bag that it is new. Obviously if they've changed the shape, they don't pay attention to customers. 

We soon need more food so I'll check the bags before I buy. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

It is round. I never knew it was supposed to be otherwise, but I bought a bag off of Amazon.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We just bought (yesterday) a big 15lb bag of the Chicken Soup (light) and the are the X shaped ones here. Haven't seen the round ones here yet.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

The bag I got had a little graphic on the front that said "Cats love our new shape!" or something like that. So you should be able to tell by looking at the bag :\ There is only one pet store here that sells it, though, and that's all they had.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no  I hate it when that happens. I've had to cut the Blue Buffalo kibbles since they changed shapes. I've stared adding a not as high quality, but still decent Authority brand from Petsmart cause it's Y shaped. Good thing my cat is on the chubby side too so they both eat the low fat stuff


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Years ago, there was only one store here that sold Solid Gold and Chicken Soup had to be ordered in. At that time I had Royal Canin in the mix because it was available everyone so in the event that the CS order was slow and SG was sold out, there was an easy to get food. My gang all loved Royal Canin just as much as the Solid Gold and Chicken Soup. Then without warning, Royal Canin changed the formula very slightly and changed from Y to round. My gang would never touch it afterwards.


----------

